# Which one of the 2 Zymol detailing sprays to use??



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Going to Ital the MX5 soon and want to make sure it's treated right, so which of the 2 QD sprays to choose?

Cheers

Alex:thumb:


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spray*

Which 2 have you, not sure what QD means ?

JJB


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Have a look here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5073


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Quick detailer bud :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

one of these two:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9990

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9978

QD (Quick detail spray) :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Alex of these 2 i would suggest the Field Glaze ,i had the 2 qds and found the field glaze to be the better of the 2 :thumb:


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Personal Choice*

Hi,
I would go for Field Glaze, you do not need very much and it would be my choice.

JJB


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers all :thumb: :thumb:



david g said:


> Alex of these 2 i would suggest the Field Glaze ,i had the 2 qds and found the field glaze to be the better of the 2 :thumb:





Zymol Europe said:


> Hi,
> I would go for Field Glaze, you do not need very much and it would be my choice.
> 
> JJB


Do you just spray it onto an applicator pad or directly onto the paint like i would say a spray wax?


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spray*

Alex,
Just spray it on the car, when we do your car I will give you a demo, 2 short sprays is enough for a wing, then wipe of with a MF.

JJB


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Zymol Europe said:


> Alex,
> Just spray it on the car, when we do your car I will give you a demo, 2 short sprays is enough for a wing, then wipe of with a MF.
> 
> JJB


Cool, cheers JJB:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Just ordered some, cant wait to try it :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Got it today, cheers guys :thumb: 

Smells really nice too


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Its my favourite product just now, the detail spray is good but slightly more "watery" if thats the right word. It does a mega good job of removing any smears the Zymol waxes leave


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> Its my favourite product just now, the detail spray is good but slightly more "watery" if thats the right word. It does a mega good job of removing any smears the Zymol waxes leave


Just got to wait a couple of weekends to get the 5 done, then she'd better appreciate the Zymol touch :lol:


----------

